# Recommend a neg scanner?



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Utimately I think it will be cheaper if I start scanning my own negs at home. I will be running the gamut between 35mm and 4x5. Any recommendations for a good dedicated neg scanner that won't break the bank?


----------



## tendim (Apr 6, 2004)

mrjimmy said:


> Utimately I think it will be cheaper if I start scanning my own negs at home. I will be running the gamut between 35mm and 4x5. Any recommendations for a good dedicated neg scanner that won't break the bank?


I have a Coolscan 9000, and absolutely love it. Prices have recently gone through the roof and are now hovering around the $4000-$5000 mark depending on where you look. The Coolscan requires a FireWire 400 connection.

I also have an Epson V600. I haven't tried it for negative scanning yet, but many people are thrilled with the results.

You may want to consider buying a dedicated Coolscan V (less than $1000) for your 35mm, and then an Epson unit for your medium format and 4x5. (About $600). Then invest some cash into proper glass holders for the Epson from Better Scanning. I've read nothing but good reviews about those negative carriers, and I believe that also opens the door to wet scanning (again, haven't done this but it is supposedly one of the best ways of doing it). This combination could clock you in at less than $2000, at the sacrifice of desk space, but still less than what Coolscan 9000s are selling for currently. Ifyou do get the Coolscan 9000, you absolutely _must_ purchase the glass carrier for medium format. I purchased mine earlier this year, and haven't looked back. It is expensive at $300 USD from B&H, but the resulting scans are much much better. See this thread for comparisons: Nikon Coolscan 9000 glassless vs. glass carrier with 120 film - Photo.net Digital Darkroom Forum.

Cheers.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

tendim said:


> I have a Coolscan 9000, and absolutely love it. Prices have recently gone through the roof and are now hovering around the $4000-$5000 mark depending on where you look. The Coolscan requires a FireWire 400 connection.
> 
> I also have an Epson V600. I haven't tried it for negative scanning yet, but many people are thrilled with the results.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links Tindem. I have the V700 so i'm wondering, how do the betterscanning holders compare to the ones included with your 600? Just curious. I'm all up for improving my scans so any feedback here or via pm would be fantastic.

Thanks!
keebler


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

tendim said:


> I have a Coolscan 9000, and absolutely love it. Prices have recently gone through the roof and are now hovering around the $4000-$5000 mark depending on where you look. The Coolscan requires a FireWire 400 connection.
> 
> I also have an Epson V600. I haven't tried it for negative scanning yet, but many people are thrilled with the results.
> 
> ...


The Coolscan V (which I own) was discontinued by Nikon a couple of years ago, so was the Coolscan 5000, the 9000 appears to be the only one left and it's already been 'archived' on the Nikon US site. The Canadian site still lists it for $2799. Only the 9000 will do 4x5 negs. 

The V and the 5000 seem to be very scarce in the used market. I bought my V new from Vistek about 3 years ago and paid just under $600 for it.


----------



## tendim (Apr 6, 2004)

Oakbridge said:


> The Coolscan V (which I own) was discontinued by Nikon a couple of years ago, so was the Coolscan 5000, the 9000 appears to be the only one left and it's already been 'archived' on the Nikon US site. The Canadian site still lists it for $2799. Only the 9000 will do 4x5 negs.
> 
> The V and the 5000 seem to be very scarce in the used market. I bought my V new from Vistek about 3 years ago and paid just under $600 for it.


Yup. I usually use eBay as a barometer for prices, and the only two 9000 units are for $3900 and $4800. The scanner is no longer listed on B&H (which is a good indicator if it is available at all anymore) so the 9000 may already be done for. I wouldn't shy away from used units, my V was used before I upgraded to a 9000 and it worked like charm. One site to keep an eye on is KEH.com. I purchased both of my Coolscans from them in the past, used.

It's a shame as they are fantastic units. 



Keebler27 said:


> Thanks for the links Tindem. I have the V700 so i'm wondering, how do the betterscanning holders compare to the ones included with your 600? Just curious. I'm all up for improving my scans so any feedback here or via pm would be fantastic.


Unfortunately I don't have the betterscanning holders, so I can't comment. I've only read about peoples results from them. Photo.net has a "Digital Darkroom" forum where there will likely be many people who can give you some annecdotal evidence on how well they do (or do not) perform. Here are two threads that seem to have some good discussion:

V700 wet mounting: Scanscience or Betterscanning? - Photo.net Digital Darkroom Forum
V700: should I go from betterscanning holder to scanscience kit? - Photo.net Digital Darkroom Forum

Cheers.
-10d


----------



## justme (May 13, 2012)

*found old negs-need scan*

Can anyone tell me where I might be able to send these old negatives to in order to get them digitized and on a disc that I can make copies from - I need 6 copies and the original finished disc. There are 107 various negs.
Outside measurements:- 62 b&w double negs 4.5X2.5, 9 b&w 2.5X2.5, 
25 b&w large singles abt 4.5X2.5, 9 colour singles abt 2.5X2.5 and 2 colour doubles abt 2.5X5

These negatives came to me from my father BEFORE his death but I did not know he had slipped them into my photo "box". I was "written out" of his Last Will and Testament - well not written out but just not mentioned. Can I get ANY help as to where to send these or what they may be 127 film Brownie???

I don't know. Help????


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Questions:

1. Do you really want to send them out, or do you want to do it yourself? 
2. If you want to send them out, where are you located?


----------



## justme (May 13, 2012)

Either - I want the negatives to be "safe" so if there is someone who can do this it would be fine. London Drugs here has Epsom V600 for $200.00 and said that it could handle these but I don't want poor results or ruin them.
Victoria, BC


----------

